# Wie funktioniert das mit die FPS genau?



## EaZzZy92 (27. April 2016)

Hey Leute,

ich probiere zur Zeit ein paar Aufnahmeprogramme aus und mich stellt dich da immer die gleiche Frage.

Wie funktioniert das mit den FPS genau?

Beispiel:

Ich nehme Dark Souls 3 auf, habe im Spiel eine Schwankung von 40-60 FPS.
Mein Aufnahmeprogramm nimmt mit 60 auf.

-Was passiert, wenn ich immer mit 60 FPS aufnehme, aber das game nur bei 40 läuft? Werden die fehlenden 20 FPS ersetzt oder sind das dann kleine Ruckler?
-Wenn ich dann fertig mit aufnhemen bin, kann ich das ja auf 60 oder 30 FPS rendern, wird das Video wieder besser, wenn ich dann auf 30 FPS render oder ist das dort eh schon egal, da mir Bildmaterial abgeht?
-Wäre es dann sinnvoll, wenn man bei einer so großen spanne, grundsätzlich mit 30 FPS aufnimmt?

-Bei einer Schwankung von 2 FPS wäre es meiner Meinung nach egal.

MFG


----------



## Bunny_Joe (27. April 2016)

Wenn du einen Bildschirm mit 60hz betreibst, im Spiel aber nur 40FPS erreicht werden, so werden einzelne Frames doppelt ausgegeben.
1a2a3a-3a1b2b-3b3b1c-2c3c3c -> 9 Bilder die berechnet, aber 12 die ausgeben wurden (jedes dritte Frame wird gedoppelt)
1a2a3a-1b2b3b-1c2c3c-1d2d3d -> 12 Bilder berechnet und auch 12 ausgegeben

Ein Aufnahmeprogramm nimmt diese Doppelframes genau so auf und zeigt dir dann die 60fps in den Videoeigenschaften an. Es wird einfach jede Aktualisierung des Bildschirms aufgezeichnet, egal ob es sich um ein altes oder neues Frame handelt. Deswegen sieht man ja auch FPS drops in Spielen, obwohl das Video mit 60FPS läuft.
Wenn du es auf 30fps renderst gehen dementsprechend Informationen verloren.

Was sinnvoll ist musst du entscheiden. Ich empfinde 60fps Videos bei YT und co. als echt gute Neuerung, auch wenn man manchmal FPS drops der Spiele merkt. Fühlt sich halt viel flüssiger an.


----------



## EaZzZy92 (27. April 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, jetzt hab ich das auch mal verstanden.
Ich persönlich finde 60FPS Videos auch schöner, hab halt ab und zu mal nen kleinen lagg drin oder wenn ich bei ner wand entlang laufe, dann merkt man den drop ein bisschen.

MFG


----------



## claster17 (27. April 2016)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Wenn du einen Bildschirm mit 60hz betreibst, im Spiel aber nur 40FPS erreicht werden, so werden einzelne Frames doppelt ausgegeben.
> 1a2a3a-3a1b2b-3b3b1c-2c3c3c -> 9 Bilder die berechnet, aber 12 die ausgeben wurden (jedes dritte Frame wird gedoppelt)



Was du beschreibst, ist VSync.
Den Bildschirm juckt es nicht, dass die Grafikkarte nur alle 25ms ein Bild ausgibt und baut weiterhin alle 16,7ms ein neues Bild auf, selbst wenn vom nächsten Bild nur ein Teil da ist (s. Tearing).

Wie das bei der Aufnahme abläuft, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.


----------



## Frontline25 (27. April 2016)

Es kommt aber auch Hinzu, dass die Dateien größer werden und die CPU bei 60 fps Aufnahmen mehr arbeiten muss 
Wenn es kein Problem darstellt ists Egal


----------



## Bunny_Joe (28. April 2016)

claster17 schrieb:


> Was du beschreibst, ist VSync.
> Den Bildschirm juckt es nicht, dass die Grafikkarte nur alle 25ms ein Bild ausgibt und baut weiterhin alle 16,7ms ein neues Bild auf, selbst wenn vom nächsten Bild nur ein Teil da ist (s. Tearing).
> 
> Wie das bei der Aufnahme abläuft, ist mir allerdings ein Rätsel.


Warum sollte mann denn ohne v-sync zocken?

Oder spielst du esport?


----------



## claster17 (28. April 2016)

VSync verursacht prinzipbedingt Inputlag. Je nach Spiel geht das sogar bis zur Unspielbarkeit (z.B. Jedes Counterstrike). 
Ich habe VSync grundsätzlich aus, da ich Tearing bei meinen 110Hz kaum wahrnehme und ich beispielsweise lieber 59 als 30 FPS habe.


----------

